# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Լեզուների դաս, շոու

## Adam

Ժողովուրդ, ինձ հետաքրքիր է կարծիքներ լսել: 
Հաղորդումը պատրաստման փուլում է և երևի թե մոտ 1 ամիս անց կհայտնվի եթերում:
Այն սովորական մի բան չի լինելու: Լինելու է շոու: Սովորեցնելու է հեռուստադիտողին խոսել տարբեր օտար լեզուներով: Ամեն մի հաղորդում նվիրված է լինելու կոնկրետ մի թեմայի: Օրինակ ասենք մի հաղորդում նվիրված է գնումներ անելուն, մի հաղորդում ռեստորանում ընթրելուն և այլն և այլն: Այդ ամենը շոու-ի ձևով մատուցվելու է հեռուստադիտողին՝ դասընթացային ձևաչափի մեջ: Հաղորդման առաջին ամսվա 8 հաղորդումները սովորեցնելու են անգլերեն, հաջորդ 8-ը ֆրանսերեն, հաջորդը գերմաներեն, իտալերեն, իսպաներեն, պորտուգալերեն, հունարեն և այլն...  
Գաղափարը «Գրիգեր» ընկերությանն է, որը զբաղվում է գովազդների և հաղորդումների պատրաստմամբ:
Լինելու են տվյալ լեզուն կատարյալ տիրապետող հաղորդավարներ, մասնագետներ:
Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք գաղափարի մասին, որքանո՞վ կհաջողվի:

Հաղորդման համար ընտրված վերնագիրն է` «Ինչպե՞ս դառնալ Պոլիգլոտ»:
Սակայն այն դեռևս վերջնական չէ:

----------


## Ambrosine

Վատը չի, բայց արդյոք 8 հաղորդումը բավական է լինելու ինչ-որ լեզվի տիրապետման համար, եթե չունես բազա?

----------


## Anushiki

> Ժողովուրդ, ինձ հետաքրքիր է կարծիքներ լսել: 
> Հաղորդումը պատրաստման փուլում է և երևի թե մոտ 1 ամիս անց կհայտնվի եթերում:
> Այն սովորական մի բան չի լինելու: Լինելու է շոու: Սովորեցնելու է հեռուստադիտողին խոսել տարբեր օտար լեզուներով: Ամեն մի հաղորդում նվիրված է լինելու կոնկրետ մի թեմայի: Օրինակ ասենք մի հաղորդում նվիրված է գնումներ անելուն, մի հաղորդում ռեստորանում ընթրելուն և այլն և այլն: Այդ ամենը շոու-ի ձևով մատուցվելու է հեռուստադիտողին՝ դասընթացային ձևաչափի մեջ: Հաղորդման առաջին ամսվա 8 հաղորդումները սովորեցնելու են անգլերեն, հաջորդ 8-ը ֆրանսերեն, հաջորդը գերմաներեն, իտալերեն, իսպաներեն, պորտուգալերեն, հունարեն և այլն...  
> Գաղափարը «Գրիգեր» ընկերությանն է, որը զբաղվում է գովազդների և հաղորդումների պատրաստմամբ:
> Լինելու են տվյալ լեզուն կատարյալ տիրապետող հաղորդավարներ, մասնագետներ:
> Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք գաղափարի մասին, որքանո՞վ կհաջողվի:
> 
> Հաղորդման համար ընտրված վերնագիրն է` «Ինչպե՞ս դառնալ Պոլիգլոտ»:
> Սակայն այն դեռևս վերջնական չէ:


Որպես հեռուստադիտող ասեմ, որ  ինձ համար ավելի օգտակար է 1 լեզվի շրջանակներում այդ ամենը  կազմակերպել: 8 լեզուն ընկալելը շատ դժվար է, այն կշփոթեցնի:  Վերնագիրը   չի հնչվում: Այլ տարբերակներ չկան?

----------


## Second Chance

> Այն սովորական մի բան չի լինելու: Լինելու է շոու: Սովորեցնելու է հեռուստադիտողին խոսել տարբեր օտար լեզուներով: Ամեն մի հաղորդում նվիրված է լինելու կոնկրետ մի թեմայի: Օրինակ ասենք մի հաղորդում նվիրված է գնումներ անելուն, մի հաղորդում ռեստորանում ընթրելուն և այլն և այլն: Այդ ամենը շոու-ի ձևով մատուցվելու է հեռուստադիտողին՝ դասընթացային ձևաչափի մեջ: 
> :


Այսքանը շատ հետաքրքիր է, բայց 8 դաս մի լեզվի համար քիչ չի՞, թե՞ նպատակը ոչ թե ուսուցումն է այլ շոուն

----------


## Sunny Stream

Ադամ ջան, ավելի դիպուկ ու "շոու"-ոտ անուն ընտրեք, եթե ուզում եք գրավել երիտասարդ հեռուստադիտողներին  :Wink: 

եթե մանրամասնեիր, թե հաղորդավարներն ու շոուի մասնակիցներն էդ ինչ հետաքրքիր ձևով են մատուցելու դասերը, գուցե ավելի հեշտ լիներ կարծիք հայտնել:

Ճիշտն ասած առաջին տողրը կարդալով` կարեցի, թե մի թեման ներկայացվում է միաժամանակ մի քանի լեզվով. այսինքն անգլերենի մասնագետը ներկայացնում է, թե, ասենք, էսինչ-էսինչ աղցանն էնինչ ուտեստի հետ պատվիրելն ինչպես կհնչեր անգլերենով, ֆրանսերենի մասնագետը` նույնը ֆրանսերենով և նմանապես մի քանի լեզվով, բայց, համաձայն եմ հնչած կարծիքների հետ, 8-ից քիչ  :Wink:  Եթե էս ամենն անեն դերասանական տաղանդով օժտված երիտասարդ մասնագետներ, արվեն փոքրիկ բեմականացումներ` յուրաքանչյուրը տվյալ ազգին բնորոշ հավելումներով, հումորային դրվագներով, կարող է շա~տ համով-հոտով-օգտակար հաղորդում ստացվել  :Ok: 

ինչևէ, ողջունում եմ գաղափարն ու հաջողություն մաղթում!!!!!!! տեղի չտաք ոչ մի տեխնիկական-խանգարողական (հայերեն` կռիսական, ինչը շատ բնորոշ է մեր TV-ներին) խոչընդոտի  :Wink:

----------

